
Saltstack has now 3699 open issues - maxhq
https://github.com/saltstack/salt/issues
======
maxhq
... and I always wonder how healthy an open source project or at least the
teams’ community spirit is when there are that many open issues.

~~~
elevation
The saltstack quality/release cycle may be the cause of some of the pileup.

I experienced a minor issue with saltstack recently and submitted a new issue.
Turns out the saltstack devs had already addressed the issue, but the fix was
staged for release weeks later. Between the time I reported my issue and the
release of 2017.7.3 this week, my issue was marked as related to a half dozen
reports of the behavior in different circumstances.

While regression testing is a good thing your infrastructure software is a
Good Thing, the process of staging known bug fixes will tend to multiple the
number of open issues as multiple users report their findings.

